# سوال عن ادارة مصانع الحديد و الصلب



## مهندس مواد و معادن (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

الى مهندسي الصناعة و المعادن و الفلزات هل لديكم اي معلومات عن نظم ادارة مصانع الحديد و الصلب (الصهر) الحديثة مثل ترتيب و تنظيم العمل و توزيع العمال و نظام الورديات و تنظيم الاقسام و عدد المهندسين و الفنيين و العمال الازم . 

ومن يعرف اي معلومة عن النظم الادارية لمصانع الصلب المشهورة مثل حديد سابك و عز 


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اكيف تتم سباكة حديد الزهر المستخدم في المياه الثقيله ما هي مكوناته ولونه ماهي مواصفات المعادن المستخدمه للمياه الثقيله 
ما هي مواصفات سواء كانت نسب المعادن المكونه للماده و خصائصهاولونها لكل من
steel
list steel
stainls steel
tool steel
وكيف تتم غلونة الفولاذ ليكون صالح للاستخدام في المياه الثقيله
ارجو من الاخوان الاجابه لاني بامس الحاجه لانه لدي استلام صمامات ويجب علي معرفة اذا كانت مناسبه لاستخدامها في المياه الثقيله ومقاومه للتاكل ام لا


----------



## waleeed (9 سبتمبر 2007)

حياك الله اخوي امر ويش اللي تبيه من الطريقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

